# Question about feeding a dog cooked meat



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi I'm currently feeding my 8 year old pomeranian Orijen dry kibble. But when I mix in the Merrick canned food it tends to make his poop a little wet. So my question is instead of mixing in the canned food is it ok to give him a little *cooked meat* (chicken,beef,turkey,fish etc....) with his Orijen dry kibble. I've also heard that canned food causes their teeth to go bad over time??? Is their any truth to that?? :redface:


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (Nov 5, 2009)

personally I dont think its because it's canned that you are having problems, but rather that it may have different proteins (some your pom may not digest well) that's the cause of the loose stools. 
If you really want to stick to canned, you could try feeding some probiotics for a week and see if that solves it. Otherwise go for cooked meats! Gradually add them to the diet so you dont have a repeat of the canned dilema. Low fat meats are the safest, and dont go crazy with seasonings.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Cooked meat is a great thing to add to your pup's food and probably not much more expensive than canned food. 

I think people think canned food is bad for the teeth because it doesn't have the crunchy texture of kibble to "clean" the teeth while the dog is chewing. This is inaccurate for a couple reasons; one: kibble does more damage to teeth than good because it pushes the plaque farther into the gums and eating the kibble just adds more plaque to it. It's like thinking your teeth will stay clean if you just eat coco puffs and granola your whole life and never brush them. Two: dogs don't generally chew their kibble too much before swallowing it anyway since they are designed to rip and tear off large chunks of raw meat from their prey in the wild, so they generally don't end up chewing that much anyway. 

So in short, feed either way, but the cooked meat will be better for your pup cuz it's less processed and then you know it's just meat and none of the other unnecessary stuff they tend to add.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't see any harm at all in offering a few pieces of cooked meat with the kibble. It's probably better for the dog than canned dog food.

I offer my dogs slightly cooked (semi-raw) meat as a training treat or snack but feed it separate from kibble. It works for them and I'm fine with it.

Thanksgiving is around the corner .... just think how exciting it will be to offer your dog some plain cooked turkey!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

phunkyphat said:


> Hi I'm currently feeding my 8 year old pomeranian Orijen dry kibble. But when I mix in the Merrick canned food it tends to make his poop a little wet. So my question is instead of mixing in the canned food is it ok to give him a little *cooked meat* (chicken,beef,turkey,fish etc....) with his Orijen dry kibble. I've also heard that canned food causes their teeth to go bad over time??? Is their any truth to that?? :redface:


His stool is getting soft when you give him canned probably because you are upsetting his system with it. Why are you mixing his dry with canned?

Cooked meat is a fabulous thing to add to his diet, but I wouldn't do it at the same meal. The meat and the kibble will digest at different rates and may cause digestive upset still. I would recommend giving it to him for a seperate meal altogether, like feed kibble in the morning and cooked meat at night.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think that it will be that big of a deal if the meat is cooked.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, if the meat is cooked, you can feed it at the same time!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would say that feeding your dog cooked meat rather than canned will hold more benefits than just firming up the poo. 
While canned foods are generally more species-appropriate and slightly less processed, nothing is better for your dog nutritionally than straight meat. While the meat would have more benefits raw, even cooked meat is better than any commercial food for your dog. 

It's also safe to feed with the kibble. It's not the best idea to feed raw with kibble because the kibble slows down digestion and cause problems with bacteria in raw that is naturally not a problem when digested at a normal rate. being that the meat is cooked, it is "dead" rather than "live" food, and could sit in the digestive tract longer than raw and pose no problems.


----------



## sagira (Feb 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> It's also safe to feed with the kibble. It's not the best idea to feed raw with kibble because the kibble slows down digestion and cause problems with bacteria in raw that is naturally not a problem when digested at a normal rate. being that the meat is cooked, it is "dead" rather than "live" food, and could sit in the digestive tract longer than raw and pose no problems.


Really? I didn't know this. Thanks for the information. I was considering feeding my future dog whole chicken legs aside from her kibble, but I think I would combine canned with raw.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I just fed my dogs leftover chicken that we had for dinner last night in their food this morning! They were in heaven licking the bowls! I usualy never add this in the morning meal this was quiet a treat for them I do the wet or the leftover at the night feeding! Guess I was just being generous this morning and why I was, I have no clue haha!:biggrin: But anyway when I do the added extra like I say most normally their evening meal I will add wet food usually evo but whatever kind and also if I decide like I did this morning I will add like the cooked leftover chicken I had to their bowls along with their dry food (only one or the other wet or the lefotver I dont do both)and I have not had any problems with the dogs getting sick or having any bad stools so I would just add it in with the meal!:smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

wags said:


> I just fed my dogs leftover chicken that we had for dinner last night in their food this morning! They were in heaven licking the bowls! I usualy never add this in the morning meal this was quiet a treat for them I do the wet or the leftover at the night feeding! Guess I was just being generous this morning and why I was, I have no clue



That's awesome, your dogs LOVE you even more now that you spoiled them! You were generous with them because you LOVE them! That's why! LOL!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> That's awesome, your dogs LOVE you even more now that you spoiled them! You were generous with them because you LOVE them! That's why! LOL!


Thanks so much! Yep they are way too spoiled but how can any of us resist haha! I love your pick of your pups and of course I am partial to labs! :wink:


----------

